# [S] Tutorial für Mosaik Cover



## S-lord (29. Dezember 2007)

Wie macht man sowas?
Mühevolle Handarbeit? o0


----------



## Philip Kurz (29. Dezember 2007)

S-lord hat gesagt.:


> Mühevolle Handarbeit? o0



Ja, oder:

http://www.tutorials.de/forum/photoshop/263153-foto-mit-vielen-kleinen-bildern.html
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/photo...um-aus-vielen-bildern-ein-bild-zu-machen.html
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/photoshop/211371-mosaik-wie-bob-marley.html
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/photoshop/187621-wie-mache-ich-patchwork-bilder.html

Grüße

Philip


----------

